# Need help with trying to upload a backup of Season Pass



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

when I try to upload my backup of my old tivo Season Pass I get this can someone help me?

there is the ERROR
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_backup_upload_perform '' ''
can't read "file": no such variable
while executing
"if {$file == ""} {
puts $chan "The name of the backup file was not supplied"
} else {
set full_source "$source_dir/uploads/$file"
if {[f..."
(procedure "::action_backup_upload_perform" line 8)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## ssstivo (Jan 8, 2004)

bump


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

lee espinoza said:


> when I try to upload my backup of my old tivo Season Pass I get this can someone help me?
> 
> there is the ERROR
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> ...


You don't have a backup in the right place. Take the backup you made, rename it to "settings", and FTP it to .../tivowebplus/backups/ Then try again.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

i am getting /var/hack/tivowebplus/backups/settings does not exist - please choose a file that exists


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

After you ftp it there, it will exist.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

rbautch said:


> After you ftp it there, it will exist.


I am still getting the same thing

/var/hack/tivowebplus/backups/settings does not exist - please choose a file that exists


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

did you rename settings.html to "settings"?


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> did you rename settings.html to "settings"?


Yes


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

Bump


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Have you read:

http://www.boygenius.co.uk/files/tivoweb-backup-readme.htm


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

Yes


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

rbautch said:


> You don't have a backup in the right place. Take the backup you made, rename it to "settings", and FTP it to .../tivowebplus/backups/ Then try again.


ok nevermind I was still looking for settings.html but it was settings.htm on the tivo


----------

